# How long the basic occupational training takes for semi-skilled?



## void3211 (4 Apr 2011)

Hello people.

I'm joining BMQ this month enrolling as AVN tech, after I graduated BCIT ATC.

I heard from my recruiter that the 54-week occupational training will be reduced for me, as I'm 'semi-skilled' they say.

But exactly how long? I tried searching hard but couldn't find it... Any help will be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2011)

void3211 said:
			
		

> Hello people.
> 
> I'm joining BMQ this month enrolling as AVN tech, after I graduated BCIT ATC.
> 
> ...



No one here can even guess at how long.  You say you are semi-skilled, but we don't know what skills you have.   Nor do we know what province you have received your qualifications.   As well, I doubt there are any here who could also make the decision as to what you would be exempted.

Everyone who may enter the CF, under the same circumstances as you--semi-skilled, will have a "Prior Learning Assessment" done and from that they will decide which portions of the Crse you are already qualified on.  As every province has different requirements for the "Trades" every candidate entering the CF will have different qualifications and thus will have different parts of the course that they may be exempted from.  In the end, count on starting the course and ending the course along with all the other candidates, and perhaps you will be exempted portions of the course in between start and finish of it.  They are not likely to take you off to the side and start teaching you a portion of the course ahead of the other candidates, but instead give you a few days "off" where you will not be required to attend class, until the rest of the course catches up to you.  

Courses are set up with a Start Date and an End Date.   Be prepared to be there for those dates.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They are not likely to take you off to the side and start teaching you a portion of the course ahead of the other candidates, but instead give you a few days "off" where you will not be required to attend class, until the rest of the course catches up to you.



To add, don't expect to actually be "off" on those days, but doing OJT or general duties somewhere.


----------



## Trueblue (5 Apr 2011)

When I went through Borden,

Semi-skilled did their "common core" which is a basic 500 series trade course, then went onto the do safety systems and armament portions of the AVN QL3. 

All in all they were in Borden roughly 6-7months total, but as they said earlier there is no way to accurately tell.


----------



## cp140tech (8 Apr 2011)

I've worked with a number of folks who entered semi skilled as AVN/AVS and it really does seem to be case by case.  Some folks get exempted from large portions of 3's training and others do the whole course, you'll have to wait it out and see what they come back with.  Good luck.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2011)

mr peabody said:
			
		

> I've worked with a number of folks who entered semi skilled as AVN/AVS and it really does seem to be case by case.  Some folks get exempted from large portions of 3's training and others do the whole course, you'll have to wait it out and see what they come back with.  Good luck.



Ding, ding. There it is. Wait for it.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

